# casting fields?



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Anyone know of any casting fields in the Va. Beach area? Been trying to look for one lately, but with football season and all can't find any good ones. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Find a grassy field then get a 300 foot spool of twine,not masons line, it stretches.two stakes, then run the line between the two.At nite i attach lite sticks to the stakes and my tennis ball so i can see the distance and slow down the cast before it makes contact with the field.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*casting fields.*

I live close to the beach and just go there most of the time once the beach season is over. Casting the ball is no problem on the retreive and while I am there I can keep an eye on the action for that one time blitz that is not supposed to be....


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*Casting practice..*

Well when I was out at Sandbridge on Sat. I had three rods with me. Two spin-cast and a 525 mag. I had never casted a conv before. but after reading on the site about the fundamentals and watching a couple videos I figured I would give it a try. Well I did fairly good the first couple casts and then of course the nest reared up its ugly head. And from what I've read on here its happens to the best of us and me being a rookie, well it had to happen. I just had the thought well if I'm throwing some lead out in the water I might as well put some bait out there as well.(didn't help I still got skunked) I've looked for somewhere to toss some lead around OV, but other then the OV golf course its limited..
Bottom line for me I'll practice on the beach in the H2O. If I get a nest,oh well I'll still have a couple other lines out in the Bay for some fish..


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a park near me that no one ever uses with a long piece of land that splits a lake in two. If you're in the Great Bridge area it's not far from you. I took my 525 mag there last week and practiced twice for about 30 minutes each. One blow up and it's my first time casting conventional.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

skeletor, might have to check that place out some time soon. I let you know. thanks


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

centerville turnpike in chesapeake. over 700 ft in length in 4 directions, thats where alot of us practice for casting tourns

frank


----------

